# Fort James, Tobago, West Indies



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2009)

*Fort James, Tobago, West Indies*















I was told that the Fort was built from Coral rock?





All around Trinidad & Tobago are stray dogs, known as "Pot Hounds"
At this Fort, was no exception.....









Cute eh? 

Not much to see, but set in a lovely location.

Thanks for looking,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Neosea (Feb 1, 2009)

That is a cool find. I guess the 'pot' hounds will eventually put in the pot and eaten? They look good to eat  The coral rock is interesting. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 1, 2009)

Neosea said:


> That is a cool find. I guess the 'pot' hounds will eventually put in the pot and eaten? They look good to eat  The coral rock is interesting. Thanks for the photos.



Not unless there is a Chinese construction site nearby. My brother was an engineer on a school that was being built by a Chinese firm in San Juan and there were always a number of stray dogs around. After the firm started the school you could'nt find a stray dog anywhere near the site.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 1, 2009)

Really good to see that the guns are still there. Interesting piece of history too, Lb. 
Cute doggies.


----------



## freebird (Feb 2, 2009)

What a nice place to go to, dont think I'd be lucky enough ever. That coral rock is so uniform, very strange! Also those pups are so cute. Nice to see.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Neosea said:


> That is a cool find. I guess the 'pot' hounds will eventually put in the pot and eaten? They look good to eat  The coral rock is interesting. Thanks for the photos.



Hmm, I'd prefer to take them home as pets, rather than for dinner! 

Thanks for your interest 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Not unless there is a Chinese construction site nearby. My brother was an engineer on a school that was being built by a Chinese firm in San Juan and there were always a number of stray dogs around. After the firm started the school you could'nt find a stray dog anywhere near the site.



Could just be a co-incidence? 

Lb :jimlad:

P.s. -I guess that gives a whole new meaning to the "Pedigree Chum" product though?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Really good to see that the guns are still there. Interesting piece of history too, Lb.
> Cute doggies.



Chaaars m'dear (they were small enough to put into me pocket -wish I'd taken one home with me now) -that's the dogs, not the canons 

There's quite a few old Forts around the Island that still have the Canons. All the ones I visited were free to get in too 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

freebird said:


> What a nice place to go to, dont think I'd be lucky enough ever. That coral rock is so uniform, very strange! Also those pups are so cute. Nice to see.



Thanks for your comments -much appreciated 

I agree, very blessed to have had the opportunity to travel to the Caribbean -especially since the current situation with money etc. 

Lb :jimlad:


----------

